# Teenage African migrants accused of hijacking tanker after sea rescue



## Disir (Mar 30, 2019)

VALLETTA (Reuters) - Three teenage migrants were charged in a Maltese court on Saturday with hijacking a small commercial tanker that had rescued them and others off the coast of Libya.

The three, who have pleaded not guilty, were among 108 Africans rescued by the El Hiblu 1 tanker this week. They are accused of threatening the crew on Wednesday to try to force the boat to go to Malta and not take them back to Libya.


Maltese soldiers boarded the tanker without incident and escorted it to the Valletta harbor on Thursday.

The defendants are 15, 16 and 19 - one of them from Ivory Coast and the other two from Guinea. They pulled the hoods of their jackets over their faces as the were escorted out of court by police on Saturday.
Teenage African migrants accused of hijacking tanker after sea rescue | Reuters

Good to know that Libya turned out well.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 30, 2019)

Could be sons of Obama. Libya must not put up with criminals like that.


----------



## beagle9 (Mar 30, 2019)

Disir said:


> VALLETTA (Reuters) - Three teenage migrants were charged in a Maltese court on Saturday with hijacking a small commercial tanker that had rescued them and others off the coast of Libya.
> 
> The three, who have pleaded not guilty, were among 108 Africans rescued by the El Hiblu 1 tanker this week. They are accused of threatening the crew on Wednesday to try to force the boat to go to Malta and not take them back to Libya.
> 
> ...


Oh you know, they are just desperate people because they reject any modern day assistance like Americans attempting to help that country when tried, so they killed the Americans basically leaving themselves isolated and struggling to survive in a highly corrupt environment in which was created by their own idiocy in life, and sadly with the help of some idiots here in the USA as well.


----------



## Disir (Mar 30, 2019)

beagle9 said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > VALLETTA (Reuters) - Three teenage migrants were charged in a Maltese court on Saturday with hijacking a small commercial tanker that had rescued them and others off the coast of Libya.
> ...



Not sure how igniting a civil war over oil was beneficial in any way, shape or form.


----------



## beagle9 (Mar 30, 2019)

Disir said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Disir said:
> ...


There you go folks, she finally got around to blaming America. No evidence of that, but you roll with it if it makes you feel better in life.


----------



## Sunni Man (Mar 30, 2019)

Libya was a very stable and wealthy country. With free medical and education for all citizens; men and women.

Then Sec. of State Hillary working for Obama decided the country needed to be bombed and Gaddafi removed from power.

Now Libya is a chaotic failed state ruled by warlords.   ...


----------



## Disir (Mar 30, 2019)

beagle9 said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



Actually, we do have evidence of that. It was a huge factor in why people did not agree with Hillary Clinton's foreign policy.  Check yourself, asshat.


----------



## Disir (Mar 30, 2019)

Sunni Man said:


> Libya was a very stable and wealthy country. With free medical and education for all citizens.
> 
> Then Sec. of State Hillary working for Obama decided the country needed to be bombed and Gaddafi removed from power.
> 
> Now Libya is a chaotic failed state ruled by warlords.   ...



Where people are sold into slavery.


----------



## beagle9 (Mar 30, 2019)

Disir said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Disir said:
> ...


List the evidence in your words specifically, and link the evidence to the culprits in order to help us understand best your assertions.


----------



## Sunni Man (Mar 30, 2019)

Gaddafi's mistake was announcing that he was going to stop taking US dollars and EU currency for his oil, and would only accept gold and silver.

Basically, the same mistake that Saddam made which lead to Iraq being invaded and his death.  ...


----------



## Disir (Mar 30, 2019)

beagle9 said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



Get off your ass and do your homework.


----------



## Disir (Mar 30, 2019)

Sunni Man said:


> Gaddafi's mistake was announcing that he was going to stop taking US dollars and EU currency for his oil, and would only accept gold and silver.
> 
> Basically, the same mistake that Saddam made which lead to Iraq being invaded and his death.  ...



Which he did. 
WikiLeaks - Hillary Clinton Email Archive


----------



## beagle9 (Mar 30, 2019)

Sunni Man said:


> Gaddafi's mistake was announcing that he was going to stop taking US dollars and EU currency for his oil, and would only accept gold and silver.
> 
> Basically, the same mistake that Saddam made which lead to Iraq being invaded and his death.  ...


Bullcrap.


----------



## beagle9 (Mar 30, 2019)

Disir said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Disir said:
> ...


You made the assertions, now back them up.


----------



## pismoe (Mar 30, 2019)

beagle9 said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > VALLETTA (Reuters) - Three teenage migrants were charged in a Maltese court on Saturday with hijacking a small commercial tanker that had rescued them and others off the coast of Libya.
> ...


--------------------------------------   they oughta take a hike to 'liberia' .


----------



## Disir (Mar 30, 2019)

beagle9 said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...





beagle9 said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


Not my job to educate you. Had you not been an asshat, then I might be inclined.  Get crackin' on that homework. You aren't getting any younger.


----------



## beagle9 (Mar 30, 2019)

Disir said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Disir said:
> ...


Just come here making assertions, but no backing it up... Got it.


----------



## Disir (Mar 30, 2019)

beagle9 said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



I back it up all the time.  Be less of a douche.


----------

